# Where can i find Phoenix 14k 150W bulbs??



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

These bulbs seem to be what everyone talks about... Does anyone know somewhere online, or in the GTA that sells it?

150W, Phoenix 14k


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

in stock. www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------

